# [net] Errores de conexion en red (Resuelto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas a todos,

Hace algunos dìas que hice una actualizaciòn de mi laptop y desde entonces no he podido conectar a ninguna red ya sea wifi ò cableadad

En Wicd busca y encuentra mi red Wifi y al conectarse muestra caracteres extraños en el nombre de red en el router (ESSID:"p\xE9>\xA1A\xE1\xFCg>\x01~\x97\xEA\xDCk\x96\x8$ ) hace toda la conexiòn completa autenticando, recibiendo ip para luego de tres segundos  volver a desconectarse.

lo que muestra en el iwconfig

```
eth0      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"p\xE9>\xA1A\xE1\xFCg>\x01~\x97\xEA\xDCk\x96\x8$

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:4  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

en la red cableadad hace lo mismo, recibe ip y en unos segundos vuelve a desconectarse, lo que muestra el ifconfig:

```
eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        ether 00:16:6f:ac:20:eb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 45  bytes 10674 (10.4 KiB)

        RX errors 5  dropped 8  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 7656 (7.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  base 0x4000  memory 0xdfbfd000-dfbfdfff

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        ether 00:15:c5:64:fa:08  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 18

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436  metric 1

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 184  bytes 11592 (11.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 184  bytes 11592 (11.3 KiB)

       TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

 
```

ya intente colocarlo manual utilizando iwconfig o modificando el /etc/conf.d/net y nada

/etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_domain_lo="anzola.net"

modules=( "dhcp"  "plug"  "ifconfig" "iproute2" "dhcpcd" "dhcpcd" "iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10"

Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia bienvenida serà, es de acotar que arrancando desde un livecd cualquiera todo funciona bien, lo he probado con livecds de gentoo, sabayon, ubuntu y funcionan perfectamente.
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Te advierto que puede que diga una burrada pero a veces he tenido que conectar a pelo pues se me ha liado la red.

Lo que yo probaria:

1) parar wicd con killall wicd o desde /etc/init.d si lo tienes como demonio.

2) ifconfig eth0 down (o ifconfig eth1 down si lo dependiendo de la que quieras configurar)

3) ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.15 pues supongo que el router partira de la red 192.168.1.0 como hacen casi todos (si sabes la que es acertaras a la primera si no es cuestion de ir probando numeros de red de ese tipo)

4) route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (tambien es un tiro de ciego).

5) iwconfig eth0 essid xxxx (si es wireless) channel .. key tu-key, .... mejor probar con la cableada.

6) ifconfig eth0 up.

7) si funciona entrar en el router y prepararlo para que no active dhcp y hacer la conexion de red con IPs a mano por lo menos hasta averiguar el porque de ese fallo.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gracias Esteban,

Ya he probado al pelo como dices, pero no funciona, se ha actualizado un paquete que ha interferido con la manera de conectar, lo que estoy por pensar es que intenta conectar con el router pero falla la autenticaciòn por alguna razon que desconozco, quizas se un cambio de IPv4 por IPv6 en los paquetes de red. es solo lo que se me ocurre, hace algunos dìas sucedio algo similar con el sobremesa y con rehacer el /etc/conf.d/net basto y sobro, pero con el laptopn no he podido dar con el problema.

El log de wicd dice:

```

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: Running DHCP with hostname dell-1300

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: dhcpcd[29229]: version 5.2.12 starting

2011/11/28 00:07:26 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: dhcpcd[29229]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

2011/11/28 00:07:26 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: dhcpcd[29229]: eth0: offered 192.168.0.111 from 192.168.0.1

2011/11/28 00:07:26 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: dhcpcd[29229]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.111 from 192.168.0.1

2011/11/28 00:07:26 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:26 :: dhcpcd[29229]: eth0: checking for 192.168.0.111

2011/11/28 00:07:26 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: dhcpcd[29229]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.111 for 604800 seconds

2011/11/28 00:07:32 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: dhcpcd[29229]: forked to background, child pid 29259

2011/11/28 00:07:32 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:32 ::

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: not verifying

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/11/28 00:07:32 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/11/28 00:10:42 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/11/28 00:10:42 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/11/28 00:10:42 :: trying to automatically connect to...Linux_Gentoo_2

2011/11/28 00:10:42 :: Connecting to wireless network Linux_Gentoo_2

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Putting interface down

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Setting false IP...

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/11/28 00:10:43 :: Putting interface up...

2011/11/28 00:10:45 :: Generating psk...

2011/11/28 00:10:45 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: Running DHCP with hostname dell-1300

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: dhcpcd[29404]: version 5.2.12 starting

2011/11/28 00:10:47 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: dhcpcd[29404]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

2011/11/28 00:10:47 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: dhcpcd[29404]: eth0: offered 192.168.0.111 from 192.168.0.1

2011/11/28 00:10:47 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: dhcpcd[29404]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.111 from 192.168.0.1

2011/11/28 00:10:47 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:47 :: dhcpcd[29404]: eth0: checking for 192.168.0.111

2011/11/28 00:10:47 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:52 :: dhcpcd[29404]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.111 for 604800 seconds

2011/11/28 00:10:52 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:52 :: dhcpcd[29404]: forked to background, child pid 29434

2011/11/28 00:10:52 ::

2011/11/28 00:10:52 ::

```

Hay comunicaciòn y conexion, pero al parecer dhcp desconecta y vuelve e intentar otra vez.

Si logran ver algo màs se agradece, intentare re-emerger dhcp a ver que sucede.

----------

## esteban_conde

Deduzco que la red es 192.168.0.0, el router (gateway) 192.168.0.1 y que te da la direccion 192.168.0.111, comprueba que no esté duplicada en algun otro ordenador.

Tambien sereia bueno que pegaras la salida de iwlist eth0 scanning en caso de que te detecte varias redes solo nos interesa la tuya.

Esto ultimo es para ver si poniendo la mac de router y el canal podemos hacer la conexion a mano (cambio la expresion: a pelo pues a lo mejor en algun sitio suena mal, espero que no pero es que aqui cada uno somos de un sitio   :Wink:  ).

Suerte.

----------

## gringo

si usas ~arch y has actualizado a la última versión del paquete net-tools probablemente ese sea el "problema"  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si usas ~arch y has actualizado a la última versión del paquete net-tools probablemente ese sea el "problema" 
> 
> saluetes

 Creo que ese es el problema, voy a devolver la versión a ver que pasa, gracias

----------

## gringo

no sé si ese es tu "problema" o no ( tiene toda la pinta), *creo* que realmente tb. se podría solucionar de otras 2 maneras :

1 - recompilar net-tools con el USE old-output habilitado.

2 - en modules del /etc/conf.d/net deja solamente iproute2 o hazlo por dispositivo ( hay algún motivo para que añadas todos esos módulos ?).

lo segundo creo que vas a tener que hacerlo tarde o temprano.

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé si ese es tu "problema" o no ( tiene toda la pinta), *creo* que realmente tb. se podría solucionar de otras 2 maneras :
> 
> 1 - recompilar net-tools con el USE old-output habilitado.
> 
> 2 - en modules del /etc/conf.d/net deja solamente iproute2 o hazlo por dispositivo ( hay algún motivo para que añadas todos esos módulos ?).
> ...

 El problema es el net-tools, ya recompile la versión anterior y funciona al primer intento, igual comente todo lo del /etc/conf.d/net y de igual manera funciona la red ya que la he montado desde el /etc/rc.conf activando el rc_hotplug="*"

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y al amigo Gringo por su acertada observación, lo habia pensado pero no se me ocurrio antes degradar la versión.

PD: Funciona en la oficina touter (TP-LINK) , pero con el router de casa (Linksys) vuelve a fallar igual

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Definitivamente el problema es este paquete si se le activa la USE nss dev-java/icedtea-7.2.0-r2

Problema resuelto

----------

